# Reassessment



## slayer/raptor (21 Sep 2016)

Does anyone know the procedure for applying for a reassessment of an existing injury? When I was initially diagnosed and subsequently compensated, I was told that if my condition got worse that I could submit for a reassessment. I've tried calling VAC but the lines seem to be busier than usual and can not get an answer. 

Thanks


----------



## mariomike (21 Sep 2016)

slayer/raptor said:
			
		

> Does anyone know the procedure for applying for a reassessment of an existing injury?



Reassesment of Existing Pensioned Conditions 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/100581.0/nowap.html


----------



## loadiecc150 (21 Sep 2016)

Call VAC and request a re assessment, that's what I did.


----------



## Lumber (21 Sep 2016)

loadiecc150 said:
			
		

> Call VAC and request a re assessment, that's what I did.



AHEM....



			
				slayer/raptor said:
			
		

> Does anyone know the procedure for applying for a reassessment of an existing injury? When I was initially diagnosed and subsequently compensated, I was told that if my condition got worse that I could submit for a reassessment. *I've tried calling VAC but the lines seem to be busier than usual and can not get an answer. *
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Teager (21 Sep 2016)

Do you have a my VAC account? If you do you can put a request in through there. You would still have to wait. I've called VAC twice last week in the afternoon and only waited about 6 min both times to speak to someone.


----------



## AirDet (18 Oct 2016)

I waited over 20 minutes yesterday. When I finally got ahold of someone; she seemed worn-out. They must be very busy. I'll stick to my VAC account for future communications.


----------



## thunderbolt (19 Oct 2016)

Instead of calling, go to your local VAC office if there is one close to you. It would be much faster!


----------

